# unable to d/load QUICKFLIX ?



## sarahfoxnz (Dec 9, 2013)

Hello.

Has anyone been having probs downloading Quickflix on a series 3 TIVO ?

I cant get any movies - free / subscription ones (i'm not going to attempt paid ones). Ive been in contact with Tivo & with quickflix. 

i try to d/load / watch 10+ movies a night - None of them arrive, & no record of ANY attempt is recorded by Tivo in Australia.

PS, I CAN get the TV guide - no probs.. so why cant it connect for Movies ?


----------

